# Monitor in sleep mode each morning?



## nambomb (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is normal, but when I originally received my M3, anytime I opened my door, the monitor will automatically turn on, music that was previously playing will play, and my AC will start going. From some reason over the past two days, each morning I go into my car, it takes 30-60 seconds for the monitor to boot up, which means it takes another minute or so for the car to connect to the internet to have music stream. Is this normal? Or is there a setting I can change to have the M3 ready to go anytime I enter the vehicle?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

nambomb said:


> I'm not sure if this is normal, but when I originally received my M3, anytime I opened my door, the monitor will automatically turn on, music that was previously playing will play, and my AC will start going. From some reason over the past two days, each morning I go into my car, it takes 30-60 seconds for the monitor to boot up, which means it takes another minute or so for the car to connect to the internet to have music stream. Is this normal? Or is there a setting I can change to have the M3 ready to go anytime I enter the vehicle?


I've had it happen once or twice in the first 3 months of ownership. You can try a reset ... in a safe location with the car parked, press down and hold the brake pedal and then press and hold down both scroll wheel buttons. The screen will go off. Release when the Tesla logo appears on the screen.

Start there and see if that helps!


----------



## sclyde (May 26, 2017)

Mine has done this 3-4 times so far. Sometimes it even prompts me to tap the card to drive, despite having opened the door with wall up unlock with my phone. Wonder if it’s crashing after the unlock or something. One time I even got warnings saying vehicle power couldn’t be maintained and I couldn’t drive. Fortunately the system reset itself and has been fine ever since.


----------

